# Georgia-Carolina; Observations From the Couch



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

the good, the bad, the  confusing.  take it for what it is worth.


Georgias secondary may be what we thought it was.

UGA's linebackers are what we thought they were.

UGAs linebackers are not DBs.

Bobo is a good OC.

Except when it is 1st and goal at the four.

Hutson Mason is a serviceable quarterback.

Except when it is 1st and goal at the four.

Mason could have checked off at the line.

Spurrier hates Georgia.

Georgia hates Spurrier.

Gurley is the best RB is the world.

Except when it is 1st and goal at the four.

Pruitt will need some time before we see the real Pruitt D.

The season is far from over.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

and oh....

the offensive line is bi-polar.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

My takeaways,  the pass defense is awful with no depth off the line(Wilson was gased at the end), Mason is whatever is below a game manger(5th year senior can't throw the ball away), and finally ST still needs a lot of work


----------



## formula1 (Sep 15, 2014)

*Re:*

I hope a little adversity leads to a stronger team that will win championships. Gurley is only one man as is Mason as is Bobo or Richt or Pruitt.  It takes a team and an entire effort!

I hope!


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

has Mason become Tereshinski/Cox 2.0?  He is .500 right now as a starter after all. Just a question folks.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> has Mason become Tereshinski/Cox 2.0?  He is .500 right now as a starter after all. Just a question folks.


 I'd rather have Cox right now he could at least throw the ball away


----------



## K80 (Sep 15, 2014)

One thing I don't see mentioned in any thread is the impact of the weather.  at times it was pouring.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

K80 said:


> One thing I don't see mentioned in any thread is the impact of the weather.  at times it was pouring.



South Carolina played on the same field and Thompson still threw for 200+ yards


----------



## alphachief (Sep 15, 2014)

My observation from the couch...I told you so.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

SO......back to that Nebraska bowl game.....is there something about Mason and the rain?


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> SO......back to that Nebraska bowl game.....is there something about Mason and the rain?



I think there is something wrong with Mason without the rain it only rained in the late 3rd and 4th quarter I just don't think Mason is that great


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

check off that PA call at the line to a toss sweep and then in the Monday morning QB meeting tell Bobo, "I saw something that did not look right." cause everyone in the stadium and watching TV said out loud, "You idiot!! What are you doing!?"

and....I forgot.....THE HOLDING CALL....well, there are always bad calls in any game, but that one was pretty freaking bad.  
Gurley got away with a head butt, sure, USC got away with a few too.  But even I can call a holding call on nearly every play in a game, but to throw a flag when the play forty yards downfield and  is over and done with....dude.


----------



## Palmetto (Sep 15, 2014)

Agree with everything said.
I'll add  that Mason did not look good to me. Even the passes he completed didnt seem to be accurate and his arm strenght looked awful.
Not saying bench him just yet but I hope we see someone else back there at least a little bit come this Saturday verses Troy..


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

MCBUCK said:


> check off that PA call at the line to a toss sweep and then in the Monday morning QB meeting tell Bobo, "I saw something that did not look right." cause everyone in the stadium and watching TV said out loud, "You idiot!! What are you doing!?"
> 
> and....I forgot.....THE HOLDING CALL....well, there are always bad calls in any game, but that one was pretty freaking bad.
> Gurley got away with a head butt, sure, USC got away with a few too.  But even I can call a holding call on nearly every play in a game, but to throw a flag when the play forty yards downfield and  is over and done with....dude.



SEC officials are awful but I didn't think they were that bad in this game GA got out coached Richt STILL can't get his players ready for big games


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2014)

Mason didn't turn the ball over 4 times as Murray did his last trip to SC. I guess you can blame Mason for losses, but not Bobo?


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 15, 2014)

*I agree with most everything you say...*

Therefore, if we do not see dramatic improvement, this is a 6-7 win season.  Our D is simply bad at this point and I know we dismissed our whole secondary, but supposedly our Front 7 was going to be strong.  A good pass rush helps a weak secondary and we had no pressure on the SC QB all game.  I can't fault our O, it is the D that must start getting some 3 and outs.  Everytime our O scores, our D gives up a 75+ drive


----------



## riprap (Sep 15, 2014)

Do teams prepare more and look like they have their best games of the year against us, or could it be something else?

Look back at last season.  Vandy, GT, Florida, Tenn. We get beat or barely get by teams when we have more talent.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

riprap said:


> Do teams prepare more and look like they have their best games of the year against us, or could it be something else?
> 
> Look back at last season.  Vandy, GT, Florida, Tenn. We get beat or barely get by teams when we have more talent.



 Honestly Richt can't prepare his team for Vandy look at the first big game of the year 90% of the time the team looks unprepared Boise State, Oklahoma State,  Clemson last year, South Carolina...


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 15, 2014)

TheBuckMan said:


> SEC officials are awful but I didn't think they were that bad in this game GA got out coached Richt STILL can't get his players ready for big games



they were awful both ways. I saw a lot of calls/non calls, that could have gone against us just as well as for us.  The only really, really bad one  that turned out to be a game breaker was the holding call on Kublanow.  Gurley was 40 yards away when the call was made, and not one person can see it still. 



riprap said:


> Do teams prepare more and look like they have their best games of the year against us, or could it be something else?
> 
> Look back at last season.  Vandy, GT, Florida, Tenn. We get beat or barely get by teams when we have more talent.



Yes, teams get more up for us than anyone.  UGA technically has more true rivals than almost anyone else in the SEC......UT, UF, Aub, USC, Clem, and Tech.  For whatever reason they all hate us an get up for the Georgia game. Period. Spurrier probably already has next years game marked on his calender. 
We will be fine, IMHO.  Hopefully Bobo, has his boneheaded game out of his system, and now can return to his "Coordinator of the Year" status.  Pruitt can move along and regroup his puppies, and Richt can have a sitdown with Jesus about keeping both of the coordinators in tune.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 15, 2014)

My Observations.............

-Georgia's defensive line got pushed around all day

-Georgia secondary was horrible; Todd Grantham like

-Hutson Mason was not the best QB on the field

-SC's running game looked better than UGA's 

-What happened to the multiple running backs that would wear down SC?  It seemed 99% Gurley to me.

-Same ol' Georgia.  Never live up to the hype.  Never able to win the close big games.


----------



## southGAlefty (Sep 15, 2014)

My observation...same ol UGA, new year.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

You can talk all the woes of the offense you want, it is simply a smokescreen for UGA's problem for years...a horrible defense.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 15, 2014)

My observations:

1. Defense - Dr. Jekyll/Mr. Hyde

2. Offense - Dr. Jekyll/ Mr. Hyde

3. Special Teams - Mr. Hyde

4. Coaching Staff - Dr. Jekyll

You never know who is going to show up to play the next down.


----------



## TheBuckMan (Sep 15, 2014)

southGAlefty said:


> My observation...same ol UGA, new year.



This is my biggest observation^^^^^


----------



## waddler (Sep 15, 2014)

1- The record holder for consecutive field goals in the SEC missed two in this game.
2- A cruddy holding call gave SC 7 points.
3- Georgia lost an excellent opportunity to win or go into overtime by what looked like less than a full inch.
4- The SC lines played above their head and the game was still at risk till the very end.
5- SC quarterback played pitch and catch most of the game with no Georgia defenders within arms reach.
6-SC had the homefield advantage and that probably was the determinant of the game.
7- Unless a miracle occurs, Georgia will continue to be in jeopardy and very likely lose to teams with good lines, good passing quarterbacks and good coaching. There is a lot of that in the SEC.
8- Mark Richt has failed repeatedly to recruit tall, fast, athletic defensive backs and that has relegated some extremely talented teams to mediocrity. He has no problem getting outstanding talent in other aspects of the game, but in this he has failed consistently.

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2014)

I was getting worried there for a minute.  I agreed with Waddles up to #6 and then he spun off so far on #7 and #8, I was able to whip my brow.

UGA will get better.  USC played over their heads because that game was their season.  We still could have and should have won that game.

The defensive coordinator, not Richt, sets the board for defensive back recruitment.  There have been several tall targets we did not get over the last couple of years.  Our guys got beat not because of their height, but due to their positioning.  Out of position way way too much.


----------



## DSGB (Sep 16, 2014)

We are very young in the secondary and it showed. Without a good pass rush, they will get picked apart. It will take Pruitt a couple years to get enough talent in there, if he sticks around that long. 

SC's OL did a better job of opening up holes than our OL.

Penalties came at the absolute worst times.

Special teams did not improve as much as we thought after week 1.

Whether you agree with the call for a pass on 1st and goal at the 4, as a fifth year senior, Mason has to do a better job getting rid of the ball.


----------

